# Misfire HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Mick3972 (Jan 12, 2006)

Alright, I need some help on this one. My A6 Misfires on cylinders 1,2,and 3 also has random/multiple misfire detected on startup. I have replaced all spark plugs with original factory plugs, I have replaced coil packs for all three cylinders and I just installed a new MAF sensor. It only does it after letting the car sit overnight, the check engine light will flash for a few seconds while the engine runs rough then it will smooth out and the light will turn off. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
-Mike-

Vag-Com Fault codes found
Control Module Part Number: 4B0 907 357 B 
Component and/or Version: dynamische LWR D02
Software Coding: 00002
Work Shop Code: WSC 65535
VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N
Control Module Part Number: 4D0 907 558 S 
Component and/or Version: 4.2L V8/5V G 0006
Software Coding: 06652
Work Shop Code: WSC 02154
4 Faults Found:
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16687 - Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected
P0303 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16686 - Cylinder 2 Misfire Detected
P0302 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16685 - Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected
P0301 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent

2000 Audi A6 4.2 Engine code ART
_Modified by Mick3972 at 7:52 PM 2-27-2006_


_Modified by Mick3972 at 9:05 PM 2-27-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2005)

Have you tried contact cleaner on the ignition coils.From what i remember from the 1.8T that sometimes helped to fix these issues.


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Misfire HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Mick3972)*

Hi Mike
My 2.7T is doing something similar and I am in the process of fighting with the dealership to confirm , what I already know, that they are bad. Mine is still until warrantee so I want them to pay for it. 
I tested my EGTs (after I could not get the car to set readiness) and as it turns out both of them are no longer registering anything other that the default 945 degrees (Celsius). Which is the default value they register if the temperature is below 945. During the test sequence this should go up and over 980 degrees (Celsius), but it never does. If you look in the Bentley this is a clear indication that they are bad. And yes, they will NOT throw errors if they go bad – related ones though. Mine threw the random misfires too, and they blamed it on bad plugs. These “bad” plugs were 2000 miles “old”! In my opinion is pretty sloppy programming on the Audi (or Bosch’s end.
I know it sounds crazy, but you have a VAG-COM and testing for it is pretty simple and quick. At least you can rule it out.
I am assuming the sequence is the same on the 4.2. Let me know if you need the Bentley pages. I can e-mail them to you.
Hope that helps!
Cheers
Masboykie


----------



## Mick3972 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Misfire HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (masboykie)*

What are EGST's, and how do I test them using the vag-com?
Thanks,
-Mike-


----------



## Mick3972 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I did try to use cleaner on the contacts when I replaced the coils, didn't seem to help though.


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Misfire HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Mick3972)*

EGT
Exhaust Gas Temperature sensors
If you have the Bentley the procedure is in there. If not I can e-mail you the pages with the procedure and group to monitor. IM me your e-mail address.
I got some responses from some other folks about my EGT issue, and I am plannning to look into those this weekend. I will let you know what I find on mine.
Cheers
Masboykie


_Modified by masboykie at 3:53 PM 3-3-2006_


----------



## Mick3972 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Misfire HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (masboykie)*

Hey Masboykie If you could email me those egt test procedure Bentley pages that would be awesome! Thanks,
-Mike-

[email protected]


----------



## 2TrboA6 (May 11, 2004)

Im guessing you live in a cold climate and i beleive that cold can also be a common cause of misfires on startup when the block is cold.


----------

